

Show HN: Share your side projects  - yolesaber

This is a thread for posting anything cool or interesting you've done lately. I always love seeing what the HN community is up to!
======
chewxy
Fork the Cookbook (<http://forkthecookbook.com>). It's kinda like github for
recipes I guess (the vision for it is much greater: think tumblr + github +
instapaper for recipes with ziplistish features)

The main project is coming soon :D

What's yours?

~~~
yolesaber
Wow, that is a seriously cool project and very useful. Bookmarked!

As for myself, I built an API to work with SeatGeek data
(<https://github.com/yolesaber/scalpyr>) which I am using in tandem with
another side project, ExploreMore (<http://bit.ly/TRafpo>).

------
fonziguy
<http://flask.io> for quick to do lists.

I hacked this together and just shipped it.

There are plenty of task management apps out there but you don't have to sign
up or download anything to start using this one.

~~~
blockjack
Lightweight and straightforward - I like it. Looks great on my iphone, but
there seems to be a bug where whenever I check off an item, it moves the next
item to the top and checks it as well.

------
ibudiallo
My biggest project right now is scrit . It is a school reviews website. And it
is only a week old. So I don't have much content yet but I'm working on it.
Feel free to come by and drop a review for the school you attended, or you can
give me suggestions here.

<http://s-crit.com>

rI also have another side project that may come up in a week or two, its a
xkcd with some added features check it out in a week or two for updates

<http://xkcdmt.com>

------
GotAnyMegadeth
StreamClock (<https://play.google.com/store/search?q=streamclock>) It is an
alarm clock that wakes you up with either a Last.fm radio station, or a
Spotify track. I'm about 3/4 of the way through the v1.1 update, which will
include Google Music, volume controls and a few other things. Feedback would
be great!

PS previous HN discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5304128>

------
neworbd
Logical Increments (<http://www.logicalincrements.com/>) for helping people
build gaming PCs. Low tech, but people seem to love it.

~~~
ibudiallo
I love your website I book marked it, thank you for sharing

------
n3rdy
Maybe a little ambitious, but a programming language optimized for A.I code
generation, modification, and evolution.

Just planning at the moment, mostly trying to get the overall concept in my
head before I write it down and put it on the wiki.

Will probably be years before I even get to coding anything.

If anyone is interested in helping me brainstorm though:
<https://github.com/OrganizedIntelligence/Jackal>

------
sandeepshetty
Posted a Show HN [1] a couple of hrs ago for mine:

Habit Domino, the simplest habit forming app that could possibly work
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simpthings...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simpthings.habitdomino)

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5331560>

------
cschmitt
I love the submissions so far.

Here is my latest side project: <http://www.getkontxt.com>. Think Rapportive
for content and Stripe for the api. My thought was adding additional data to
signup/contact forms to provide the users with additional context on the
person. I would any feedback you guys have.

~~~
yolesaber
I've just started using Rapportive myself (thanks to a tip I received in an
email, no less!) and it's so useful I'm surprised more hasn't been done with
the concept. Looks cool. Any traction so far?

~~~
cschmitt
Thanks for the comment yolesaber.. I had the same reaction when I started
using rapportive. Any additional information to help me decide if this person
is legit or not would save time and money for new leads. I am kinda shocked
there aren't more tools like that out in the wild.

No traction so far. I would love your thoughts on why you might think that is.
Feel free to shoot me an email (chris@getkontxt.com) if you have any other
thoughts, suggestions or just want to see what your sample report would look
like.

------
yen223
Just something silly I did in my spare time:

NoContextIpsum: <http://www.nocontextipsum.com/>

It generates lorem-ipsum style random text using quotes from Reddit's
NoContext subreddit: <http://www.reddit.com/r/nocontext/>.

------
Altaer
TuneCrawl [1]. Simply put, TuneCrawl is a lightning fast way to stream any
song on the most popular music streaming websites.

Still a lot of features I would like to implement, but I'm proud of it so far!

[1]<http://www.tunecrawl.com/>

------
zedzed
A 'friendly' tutor listing directory (<http://www.tutr.com.au>) _Note: Only
works in Australia_ (Try suburbs: e.g. Collingwood, Leederville, Taringa,
Newtown).

Nothing too special, just wanted to create a very user friendly site.

------
grabeh
<https://routebop.com> and <http://geoflickr.jit.su> are basic sites I've put
together.

Nothing too ground-breaking but great for helping me to learn. Full code is on
Github also.

------
Jeremy1026
Issue Tracker: A basic bug reporting/tracking application written in PHP and
Javascript. It is currently about 70% completed but time has run short on me.
If anyone wants to contribute to it I wouldn't object. <http://bit.ly/XWgQw2>

------
markhall
<http://jobzey.com> An easier way to find job opportunities through all of
your social networks. Searching through LinkedIn and Facebook for friends who
are career assets shouldn't be that hard. Now it isn't.

------
Gall03255
<http://videorascal.com> is a web app that enables anyone to create explainer
and intro videos for the web. Just launched as a MVP a few weeks ago

------
revorad
This is a bit meta, but I built <http://swym.me/> a while ago for people to
share what they make.

------
orangethirty
web2txt [1]. Its a simple API that allows you to send text messages from your
app with a simple post. I made it to build an app for my wife because I did
not want to pay for something like twilio (project too small to bother paying
for it).

[1]<https://github.com/orangethirty/web2txt>

------
BinaryBird
Scratched an itch with Flixeye: <http://flixeye.com>

